# Dog Eats Everything!!



## 3 goats and a girl (Feb 12, 2012)

Whenever my dog is out in the barn with me he is constantly eating poop, feed, scraps, pretty much anything. Does anyone have any ideas on how to prevent this behavior? Thanks!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't take him out to the barn.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

make sure your dog is up to date on all vaccinations. There is a certain vaccination that can be given for dogs that live on farms , especially for when they get into poop and other stuff. will have to look it up but our vet recommended it as our dogs like eating chicken poop  Other than that, underground invisible fencing to keep your dog away from the barn area?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

*
Leptospirosis....is one of the vaccines our vet recommends for this disease.
*


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Mamaboyd said:


> make sure your dog is up to date on all vaccinations. There is a certain vaccination that can be given for dogs that live on farms , especially for when they get into poop and other stuff. will have to look it up but our vet recommended it as our dogs like eating chicken poop  Other than that, underground invisible fencing to keep your dog away from the barn area?


I have never heard of that. What is the vaccine supposed to prevent?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.leptoinfo.ca/default.aspx here is a link for information. It's Canadian but I assume it is for all areas as well.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Not much info at that link

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

There are 3 sections under the pic of the skunk. if you click on each of them it gives you details.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.2ndchance.info/leptospirosis.htm

another link.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Much better site. Basically it doesn't affect their eating the poop...which btw is just normal dog behaviour (and why MY dogs don't lick me...blech) but helps prevent a disease that they may or may not get

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I prob shouldn't have said poop, but that is what my vet included when she told me lol. I suppose if there was poop in the urine and they drank it, it may make more sense. My dog licks everything too, and tries to kiss us, ick! And rolls in everything lol. ( she is a beagle so gets into EVERYTHING ) Anyhow, something to consider


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

Having the same problem with kitty litter... As far as dogs eating poop I have no idea I've never been able to stop one. There something about grain that they like too... Pretty much to catch them before they do it and stay on top of them that's what works for me the best but it gets very tiring..... I'm really hoping somebody has some better advice but this is something I have seen a lot with dogs my whole life

Sent from my C811 4G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a dog who is very jealous of the goats and has started stealing alfalfa cubes and eating hay from the rick! I suppose after eating all that poo...they get a taste for the diet...dogs are wierd and gross. Goats are better


----------

